

Facebook is gobbling up YouTube's audience - Shofo
http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-vs-youtube-video-audience-share-comscore-2014-11

======
softdev12
Facebook is just really good at the few core basic functions that people use
most: pictures, videos, messaging, and news. The fact that they are smaller
than YouTube in videos makes it easier for them to grow at a faster rate. But,
I'd expect this trend to continue for all these core functions, including
video.

